# Dog owners in Florida...check this out



## Marie5656 (Apr 5, 2022)

There is a virus spreading among dogs in parts of Florida

There's an outbreak of an infectious dog disease in Florida. Should pet owners be worried? (yahoo.com)


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 5, 2022)

Yesterday, a close family friend's dog who turned 3 just days ago, died suddenly.  A beautiful frisky Husky Pup, he was adorable.  Of course we are all heartbroken and awaiting the results of the autopsy.


----------

